# Race Face 104 32T chainring



## shinyspokes (25 Oct 2019)

Does anyone have a 4 bolt 9 speed chainring lying around? It’s an old (2009 or thereabouts) drive train with the offending chainring looking like this;
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/race-face-9-speed-chainring/


----------



## si_c (25 Oct 2019)

Pretty much any 104 BCD 32t chainring should work - it doesn't look like an a-symmetric bolt pattern.

You can pick up cheap ones on ebay/amazon for under a tenner. I've got one on my MTB at present - works really well.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (25 Oct 2019)

I may have one. Gimme a few hours to search.


----------



## shinyspokes (26 Oct 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I may have one. Gimme a few hours to search.


Yellow saddle Did you have any luck?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (26 Oct 2019)

shinyspokes said:


> Yellow saddle Did you have any luck?


Shiny, I'm really sorry, it slipped my mind.

I have: 
5-bolt 39T
4-bolt 46T x 3
5-bolt 50T
5-bolt 36T x 2

Sorry, you're completely out of luck.


----------

